# Betta and pygmy corydoras?



## Careful (Mar 26, 2013)

A betta and pygmy corys should do great in a 10g. You could even do slightly more than 8 if you wanted, but it's a safe starting point. I have a betta, 7 _Corydoras habrosus_ (dwarf corys but not actual pygmy corys) and some other fish in a 20 long and they get along fantastically.


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

I did that once in a 5.5 gallon. It worked fine. I do not think the betta ever noticed the cories, but they would see him and swim away as a school like he was coming for them.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh cool! Thanks. How many corys do you think I could get away with? They have a special on if you buy 12.. would that be a fair amount?

I was planning on adding the corys first, then the betta later on. Instead of just throwing them all in at once.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

You will be fine with 12 honestly. You could even do more if you wanted. They are so darn tinny.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow I hear a lot of people recommend pygmy corys, but when I tried adding some to my betta sorority tank the bettas tried to eat them.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

That was my next question.. will they be betta food! I guess if they do end up getting eaten I'll just stick with the betta.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I've kept pygmy cories in multiple betta tanks and have never had any issues with the bettas bothering them. Even my more aggressive bettas have totally ignored them. They're a staple in my betta tanks.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

None of my bettas pay mind to my pygmys or my larger habrosus ones.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

My Betta doesn't mess with the 8 Pygmy Cory's in my 10g. I also hand feed my Betta live black worms and frozen blood worms.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

My bettas dont mess with my rainbowfish... other bettas, or anything.. esp the females. the males? you just have to make sure you dont introduce them before the others. put the other fish in first then add the bettas so they dont create territory!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

any fish with a betta will depends on the betta. i have a male with some guppies and sword tails. but then i have a 2nd male and a female that live alone cause of how mean they can be to other fish. im a big fan of pygmy cories. there are 3 different pygmy cories. what one are you getting. i got pygmause, and have like 18 of them in a planted 10 gal and only see them when they dart from one side of the tank to the other. mine only get to be about 1 inch long as adults. and yes with corries the more the better.


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

Given the proper amount of space, corydoras and bettas make great tank mates. I've got a few Dwarf Cories (I'm assuming they're different from the pygmies) and they're really active and surprisingly hardy for such small fish. I'm tempted to just have them in my nano tank.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone.. I'm so excited now.


----------

